# Andale! Andale! Arriba! Arriba! Rat with sombrero



## larry_stewart (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone remember that cartoon character, the mouse/ rate with the huge sombrero that rean around yelling "Andale! Andale! Arriba! Arriba!"

What was his name ??

just curious 

larry


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2008)

I remember him but...  ...um   Speedy  Gonzalous (sp) maybe??


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 5, 2008)

Speedy Gonzales


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 5, 2008)

funny!
My kids love him! 
Gotta love that they STILL play cartoons from the good 'ol days.....
If not for them (and SpongeBob) this generation would be lost!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 5, 2008)

Always loved bugs bunny and foghorn leghorn.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2008)

and Scooby!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 5, 2008)

Tom n Jerry!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2008)

Mighty mouse!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 5, 2008)

All of the above, and the little sheep that ran around yelling, "It's the wooliff, it's the wooliff!" Oh, and Underdog and Tennessee Tuxedo!  And Augie Dog and Doggy Daddy!

Barbara


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 5, 2008)

Road Runner


----------

